# tax accountant in Glasgow/Edinburgh



## maryannem (Mar 30, 2010)

Hiya!
Can anyone recommend an accountant in Glasgow or Edinburgh that does U.S. tax preparation?


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi - 54 views and no replies. Sorry - I can't recommend anyone but if you try some of the multinationals eg KPMG they should be able to help.

You might also find it easier to find an accountant in Aberdeen where more of your compatriots live. If you just pick one to phone they will give you the name of someone who can help.


Not much of a help but it's a start

Ian


----------



## maryannem (Mar 30, 2010)

contentedscot said:


> Hi - 54 views and no replies. Sorry - I can't recommend anyone but if you try some of the multinationals eg KPMG they should be able to help.
> 
> You might also find it easier to find an accountant in Aberdeen where more of your compatriots live. If you just pick one to phone they will give you the name of someone who can help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Ian. My taxes are unfortunately a bit complicated because I still own property in the U.S. and have renters. The paperwork is beyond my meagre expertise. I'll look into the multinationals or maybe just buy some tax preparation software. I didn't realize there were that many "new worlders" in Aberdeen. I have yet to venture there. Thanks again!
Mary Anne


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't see any located in Scotland, but if you're looking to not spend a fortune on your US taxes, you might want to try finding an enrolled agent rather than an accountant. The site for enrolled agents is here NAEA : What is an Enrolled Agent?

Click on "find an enrolled agent" on the left, and then in the search form, just fill in Country (United Kingdom). You can probably do most of this stuff by e-mail, phone and postal mail these days, and an enrolled agent will cost you far less than a big international tax accountant. They are trained specifically in US taxes and eligible to represent you in front of a tax court (though it rarely comes to that).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maryannem (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Bev, I'll look into that. I wouldn't complain about saving a few quid!


----------



## Scub5ilin (Feb 8, 2011)

*any luck finding an accountant in Scotland?*

I'm looking for a tax accountant to do US/UK taxes also. My husband and I are both making money in USD and GBP, as well as own a house in the U.S. with renters. Can anyone in Scotland handle this situation besides the big 5 accountancy firms?


----------



## RichardScott (Feb 7, 2011)

*US Tax Accountant in the UK*

Hello,

I've had great success using Taxes for Expats. They were extremely knowledgeable and friendly, at the same time charging much less than my previous accountant. 

Unfortunately they only do US taxes, so I ended up finding an accountant in London to do my UK taxes and had them deal with US ones only. 

All the best,

Rich


----------

